# Thee Desparado RIP



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

One of the greatest sires and most influential of any breed has passed from this world.
RIP Thee Desparado, you will live forever in the many offspring you have bestowed on the Arabian breed.
He was simply one of the greatest stallions of his time. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And Simeon Shai, both in a week. 
Huge loss.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I was so sad to hear about Simeon Shai! Now Thee Desperado, too?! Definitely a truly sad week in the Arabian world. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians LTD also lost their stallion Mishal this spring who was expected to be their next top stallion I believe.
They will continue to prosper their facilities and horses are top notch. Just seems like a rough year for a very prominent breeding program. Shalom


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I must have missed the news about Mishal. Man, what a rough summer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg! I spend quite a lot of time with a Mishal daughter and her two daughters bred of Arabians ltd stock (both of which i wish one of you three would get and do the right thing by).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a rough year if you have a penis... beware Donald... :shock:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OUCH now I have to go around gaurding the family jewels?
Thanks WSarabians Thanks. Shalom


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I have never been a fan of Arabians with noticably dished faces, in my mind some of them look weird. But when I saw Desparado at Breyer Fest I thought he was a very handsome horse. He was very eye catching in a lot of different ways...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have 2 mares that are granddaughters of Thee Desparado. They are stunning and have chiseled heads.
The Chestnut Rabicano resembles him very closely. She should her sire and grandsire are the same horse and he is a son of Thee Desparado. Shalom


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, these two fillies are from Sequel, whose sire was Thee Desparado, and their grandsire on their dams side is Mishal, beautiful body types, lovely heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it even legal to talk about this without pictures???










At age 20:

http://www.straightegyptians.com/cfold/nedschd_xxl.jpg


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> OUCH now I have to go around gaurding the family jewels?
> Thanks WSarabians Thanks. Shalom


Well... It has indeed been a rough year boys... Maybe just walk around with a cup or something...


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow....thanks for the pictures. What a magnificent stallion.


----------

